# hdmi cable to connect to ps2



## bigl2007

question everybody well i have a ps2 hooked up to a hdtv but i want to run the ps2 in hdmi but the hdmi cable i got theres no where in the back of ps2 that you can hook the cable to and some games support 1080i like gran turismo4 it looks bad in the hd tv i have but only because i have it set to full screen so it stretches the image a bit but i would like to see if it looks better if i hook it up using a hdmi cable well the thing is ps2 doesnt have a hdmi connection thing on the back of it so what would i need to hook it up to run it in hdmi so i can play video games and they look better and stuff anybody know or will i need a adapter all i have to hook up ps2 to hdmi tv is a audio video thingy composite i think its called or something its got the yellw white and red wires

i have a ps3 but i dont like running games on it so i rather run them on the ps2 downstairs since ps2 has support for all ps2 games while the ps3 some games run into a few issues and the gran turismo 4 i have runs into some if i run it on my ps3


----------



## massahwahl

You cant ps2 is not hi def.


----------



## bigl2007

oh cuz i noticed i was playing gran turismo 4 last night and it gave me choice of 480p 1080i but i need the right cables to do it so i thought there was a way


----------



## lion149

Yes a ps2 can run 480p and 1080i. You need component cables, blue green red, then you need to go into the setting and change it. Most games don't take advantage of this but the game will always look better. Progressive scan options are unlocked in this mode too.


----------



## massahwahl

lion149 said:


> Yes a ps2 can run 480p and 1080i. You need component cables, blue green red, then you need to go into the setting and change it. Most games don't take advantage of this but the game will always look better. Progressive scan options are unlocked in this mode too.



Oh wow, shows what i know  I had no idea the ps2 had component outputs on it.


----------



## bigl2007

ok i have a question tho about dvd's would they also look slightly better or improved or will i be better off watching them on hdtv another way like blu-ray id say by the way i have my ps2 set to fullscreen and it seems to stretch the image if i get this cable i just found at gamestop http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=68816 is this the right cable and will it improve the visuals a bit on hdtv or will i have to set it so it doesnt be as full screen as it is to really be able to see the images better


----------

